# Eiweißabschäumer gebraucht



## joergrue (1. Nov. 2008)

hallo zusammen,,

habe gestern einen gebrauchten eiweißabschäumer erstanden ...nun meine frage

wie kann ich dieses teil desinfizieren ??? oder mich viell. auch absichern wegen KHV ??

kann mir jemand einen rat geben wie ich den taifun behandeln kann??

und wenn einer eine bedienungsanleitung für mich hat .... lol würde ich mich freuen 


danke im vorraus


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer gebraucht*

Hallo, 
hast Du ggf.jemanden mit einem Ozongenerator im Bekanntenkreis, der damit auch umgehen kann, dann wäre das ne Möglichkeit, ansonsten bleiben nur die handelsüblichen Desinfikationsmittel. 

Toll, das Du Dir darüber überhaupt Gedanken machst ! 
Viele würden so gebrauchte Teichsachen sicher einfach einbauen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Vampyr (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer gebraucht*

Hallo Jörg,
ich finde deine Angst ein wenig übertrieben.

Das erwähnte KH-Virus außerhalb vom Wasser maximal 2h und ohne Wirtsfisch max.14 Tage im Wasser.
Mir fällt auch kein anderes Virus ein, was da u.U. gefährlich werden könnte, da Viren allein nicht lebensfähig sind.

Da ich nicht weiß, wie dein Abschäumer aufgebaut ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen, ob du ihn komplett trocken kriegst. Wenn ja, reicht das völlig.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer gebraucht*

Christoph hat schon recht, aber ich würde den Abschäumer auch mit einem Handelsüblichen Desinfektionsmittel behandeln. Nicht nur wegen KHV. Schaden kann das nie.


----------



## Vampyr (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer gebraucht*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Christoph hat schon recht, aber ich würde den Abschäumer auch mit einem Handelsüblichen Desinfektionsmittel behandeln. Nicht nur wegen KHV. Schaden kann das nie.



Bist du dir sicher, dass das nicht schädlich ist?
Das Zeug wirst du nie wieder ganz rauskriegen. Und da man nicht weiß, was da für Zeug drin ist, und ob es nicht auch in extrem geringen Konzentrationen für Fische oder Pflanzen schädlich sein kann, würde ich die Finger davon lassen.

Wenn man da wirklich ganz sicher gehen will, dass man sich nichts einschleppt, was wie gesagt sehr unwarscheinlich ist, würde ich das teil mit etwas behandeln, was sich sich anschließend 100%ig in ungefährliche Bestandteile zersetzt. Meine Vorschläge währen da Wärme bzw Hitze (geht natürlich nicht bei Kunststoff), Ozon (teilweise,nicht ganz so leicht bzw billig dranzukommen) oder Wasserstoffperoxid (vorsicht mit Cu und dessen Verbindungen).

Ich persönlich würde das Teil den Winter über in meinen Heizungsraum stellen, wo ständig 25-30°C herschen. Bis zum Einsatz im Frühling währe der Abschäumer dann garantiert so trocken, dass allerhöchstens ein paar ganz resistente Bakterien überleben(die würden allerdings auch die meisten der anderen Methoden incl desinfektionsmittel überleben, wenn sie sich verkapselt haben). Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, das die wenigsten Bakterien schädlich sind.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## ferryboxen (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer gebraucht*

Hallo

Spül das Teil mit Kaliumpermanganatlösung durch und gut ist es.

Anschließend noch mit Leitungswasser nachspülen.

Das mach ich mit allen Gerätschaften am Teich.

Hilft auch bei Pflanzen etc. aus fremden Gewässern.

Gruss Lothar


----------



## joergrue (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer gebraucht*

Danke für die Ratschläge und Tips-wir werden das Teil mit neuem __ Hel-x bestücken und den Grundkörper beim Lackierer mit in die Trockenkabine stellen.65°C machen dem Plaste nix und wir brauchen uns keine Gedanken machen.


----------

